# Autumn creepin..



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

So 2 weeks ago I spent some hours on the crick, and stuff is starting to tick. Awesome. Some of my first experience with the downsized zara spook, the puppy. I'm generally opposed to trebles, because they're brutal on fish, and I've had 3 buried in me through the yrs, But I can't resist the violent reaction it draws from smallies, and it seemed to be working. They just crush it. We took several long wades, and while fish were spread out, and biting a lil bit of everything, when we found em they were stacked and aggressive. Myself and a buddy caught em on flukes, fat grubs, tubes, and the zara puppy.
















































I spent the last week at a lil 150 acre lake in the Irish hills and the Largemouth are gettin busy too. Everybody seemed to be shallow again, and we took them on frogs and soft jerks in the shallow weedy flats. Everything had gorged bellys. Fall is comin n they can feel it. Tight lines everybody.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry, not sure how I got multiples goin, my bad...


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

